# Metric Trojan Mk II



## Brookesy (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello folks,

I have ordered plans for a Trojan Mk II engine and I'll be buying the castings. Has anyone done a metric plan for this engine?


----------



## Mechanicboy (Nov 5, 2017)

Brookesy said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Has anyone done a metric plan for this engine?



No problem to make the steam engine with metric measure. In fact it's not difficult to make steam engine with imperial measure. 


https://www.wikihow.com/Read-a-Ruler

http://www.stefanelli.eng.br/en/simulator-reading-vernier-scale-fractional-inch/#swiffycontainer_1


----------



## fcheslop (Nov 5, 2017)

I simply use 25.4 and for shafts and bores use the nearest size. The engine wont know the difference 
My main interest is Hot Air engines and most drawings are metric and my machine are imperial and Iv never had a problem
cheers
frazer


----------



## Brookesy (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. That's pretty much what i'll do


----------



## miglincit (Nov 6, 2017)

I use 25.6 mm to 1 inch as the results are more pleasing if you have to deal with fractions.

Thomas


----------



## Brookesy (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks Thomas.

That's brilliant! 
I just did a quick comparison and will be using this for converting some drawings... carefully of course.


----------



## miglincit (Nov 7, 2017)

I made some cheat sheets with 25.4 / 25.6 and also thread conversions - see View attachment in2mm.pdf
.

Hope this helps 
Thomas


----------



## Brookesy (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you Thomas.

Wow, you just saved me a lot of work 

That's going straight to the pool room 
(the Aussies will understand that one)


----------



## Rickl (Nov 8, 2017)

That's a lovely chart. I've copied it. 
Thanks Thomas


----------



## bwal74 (Nov 10, 2017)

Great chart Thomas.  I just printed it off with the last the ink in the printer, wife not happy!

I could of used this last week when I converted Bill Lindsy's Rotary Beam engine to metric.

Thanks Ben.


----------

